# don't get to excited in the Philadelphia area



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

calling for snow this weekend in the Philadelphia area for saturday night into sunday and for monday sometime lets see how well they predict this one hopefully by posting this we might get something worth talking about


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Rock Boat;762084 said:


> calling for snow this weekend in the Philadelphia area for saturday night into sunday and for monday sometime lets see how well they predict this one hopefully by posting this we might get something worth talking about


looking at a bunch of rain... sound familar


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;762132 said:


> looking at a bunch of rain... sound familar


wrong icey....no rain with this....what ur going to have to worry about is if we get enough preciep.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;762140 said:


> wrong icey....no rain with this....what ur going to have to worry about is if we get enough preciep.


u sometimes forget that im south of you and when your getting snow i could be getting rain.......it will rain at some point,,just hopefully the snow can take over and try to make us some loot


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

sun pm to mon am 3 -6 reported 1060 kyw radio -snow service 4-12"

JR


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

calling for a coating to an inch by tomorrow morning, so just salting, and maybe clean the walks at the churches. One place says 1-3, another 2-4 for Sunday night, so here's to hoping! payuppayuppayup


----------

